# Beef Eye Round  (Finally!!)



## Bearcarver

*Beef Eye Round  (Finally!!)*


Finally, after months of watching for Eye Round on Sale, “Weis” Market had it marked down from $5.99 to $2.98.
So we got 3 Eye Rounds, about 18 pounds of it.
I Trim-cleaned them all up, and got them ready for my Sous Vide Supreme. Then I put two of them in the freezer, and one in my SV.

I used my proven time & temp again (132° for 21 hours), and it was Perfect.

We had one meal of Roast Beef, Mashed Taters, and Green Beans, with Gravy for the RB & Taters.

Then I had a nice slice of Roast Beef with my Eggs the next morning, heated up in a Pan with the Eggs.

I sliced the rest up for Hot Roast Beef Sammies with Gravy, but that will have to wait for the next post, because this one is already long enough.


Thanks For Stopping By,

Bear

Three nice Beef Eye Rounds, about 6 pounds each:







Best price we've had around here in a long time!!  $2.98






After trimming most of the Fat & Silver off:






Fresh out of Sous Vide Supreme, along with two of my SS Balls for weight:






Bear's Supper:






The rest of the First Eye Round sliced for future Sammies:






Heating a slice up with my "Next Day Eggs":






Breakfast for The Bear:




 

*FINI*​


----------



## kruizer

Very nice and good price.


----------



## atomicsmoke

Awesome beef cook. And some balls you got there.

No Costco close to you? Around here no one can beat costco's price for eye of round. Sometimes i buy one and grind it - as ground meat is more expensive.


----------



## zwiller

Looks awesome Bear.  Is the Eye now your favorite cut for SV?  I recall a chuckie yields more of a rib roast which sounds incredible if you ask me.  One thing I never really thought about SVing until now is the ability to cook a roast in the blazing days of summer without the oven heating up the house.


----------



## gary s

Looks "Delish" Nice indeed  and a great price.  Gunna make some great Sandwiches too.

Gary


----------



## xray

Looks good Bear!

I just bought an eye round this past weekend. I made Jerky with it. 

I paid $2.94 lb. at Hazle Park. That seems to be their normal price. My local Weis doesn’t carry the full roast. 

I plan on buying more once the weather turns cooler. I want to follow your SV for eye round...make more jerky...and cure, smoke and SV a pastrami.


----------



## Bearcarver

kruizer said:


> Very nice and good price.



Thank You!!

Bear



atomicsmoke said:


> Awesome beef cook. And some balls you got there.
> 
> No Costco close to you? Around here no one can beat costco's price for eye of round. Sometimes i buy one and grind it - as ground meat is more expensive.




Thank You Atomic!!
We just got one about 10 miles from here, but we figured we wouldn't use it often enough to make up for the Membership Fees. I pretty much don't leave home, so Mrs Bear does all the shopping.

Bear


----------



## retfr8flyr

Eye round is one of my favorite cuts to Sous Vide. I haven't tried 21 hrs yet, I will have to give that a try, next time someone has it on sale.


----------



## Bearcarver

zwiller said:


> Looks awesome Bear.  Is the Eye now your favorite cut for SV?  I recall a chuckie yields more of a rib roast which sounds incredible if you ask me.  One thing I never really thought about SVing until now is the ability to cook a roast in the blazing days of summer without the oven heating up the house.



Thank You Zwiller!!
So far Eye Round is my second favorite to SV, right after Chucky.
Eye Round is Great for Hot Roast Beef Sammies when SV'd, but I don't like the texture for deli type sliced beef from SV.
I'm going to do the other two eye rounds I got, in my Smoker & slice thin for Sammies.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## MeatSkull

Looks great, I just grabbed two myself, discount bin not on sale. Got them in the freezer for Italian beef sammies soon.


----------



## gmc2003

Looks great bear. Nice plate of chow you got there. I really like RB, maybe just a thinner slice. 

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## Bearcarver

Holly2015 said:


> Bear,
> 
> Check out BJ's wholesale club eye of rounds are around $3.00 per pound every day.
> 
> Locations near you are:
> 
> Allentown
> Quakertown
> Reading



Thanks!
We used to have a Membership to the one in Quakertown, but that's more than a half hour away, and we rarely got there.

Bear




gary s said:


> Looks "Delish" Nice indeed  and a great price.  Gunna make some great Sandwiches too.
> 
> Gary



Thank You Gary!!
Smoking the other two right now.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## TomKnollRFV

Looks awesome Bear! Good find at that price indeedie do!

I really need to invest in a S.V. set up!


----------



## Bearcarver

xray said:


> Looks good Bear!
> 
> I just bought an eye round this past weekend. I made Jerky with it.
> 
> I paid $2.94 lb. at Hazle Park. That seems to be their normal price. My local Weis doesn’t carry the full roast.
> 
> I plan on buying more once the weather turns cooler. I want to follow your SV for eye round...make more jerky...and cure, smoke and SV a pastrami.




Thank You Xray!!
My Weis usually has 3 pound "Half" Eye Rounds, but this time they had Whole Eye Rounds, all in the 6 LB range.
I smoked the other two today. Boy are they Great!!
Don't forget to add "Dried Beef" to that list !!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

retfr8flyr said:


> Eye round is one of my favorite cuts to Sous Vide. I haven't tried 21 hrs yet, I will have to give that a try, next time someone has it on sale.




Thank You!!
Yup---21 hours is definitely my Goto Temp for Eye Rounds!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

MeatSkull said:


> Looks great, I just grabbed two myself, discount bin not on sale. Got them in the freezer for Italian beef sammies soon.



Thank You Skull !!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

gmc2003 said:


> Looks great bear. Nice plate of chow you got there. I really like RB, maybe just a thinner slice.
> 
> Point for sure.
> 
> Chris




Thank You Chris!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

TomKnollRFV said:


> Looks awesome Bear! Good find at that price indeedie do!
> 
> I really need to invest in a S.V. set up!




Thank You Tom!

Bear


----------



## jfsjazz

Bearcarver said:


> *Beef Eye Round  (Finally!!)*
> 
> 
> Finally, after months of watching for Eye Round on Sale, “Weis” Market had it marked down from $5.99 to $2.98.
> So we got 3 Eye Rounds, about 18 pounds of it.
> I Trim-cleaned them all up, and got them ready for my Sous Vide Supreme. Then I put two of them in the freezer, and one in my SV.
> 
> I used my proven time & temp again (132° for 21 hours), and it was Perfect.
> 
> We had one meal of Roast Beef, Mashed Taters, and Green Beans, with Gravy for the RB & Taters.
> 
> Then I had a nice slice of Roast Beef with my Eggs the next morning, heated up in a Pan with the Eggs.
> 
> I sliced the rest up for Hot Roast Beef Sammies with Gravy, but that will have to wait for the next post, because this one is already long enough.
> 
> 
> Thanks For Stopping By,
> 
> Bear
> 
> Three nice Beef Eye Rounds, about 6 pounds each:
> View attachment 376436
> 
> 
> Best price we've had around here in a long time!!  $2.98
> View attachment 376437
> 
> 
> After trimming most of the Fat & Silver off:
> View attachment 376438
> 
> 
> Fresh out of Sous Vide Supreme, along with two of my SS Balls for weight:
> View attachment 376439
> 
> 
> Bear's Supper:
> View attachment 376440
> 
> 
> The rest of the First Eye Round sliced for future Sammies:
> View attachment 376441
> 
> 
> Heating a slice up with my "Next Day Eggs":
> View attachment 376442
> 
> 
> Breakfast for The Bear:
> View attachment 376443
> 
> 
> *FINI*​


Bear, I tried this method this past weekend and the results were amazing! Only difference was that I seared the meat after SV. 
Thank you for sharing your tips on this forum.


----------



## Bearcarver

jfsjazz said:


> Bear, I tried this method this past weekend and the results were amazing! Only difference was that I seared the meat after SV.
> Thank you for sharing your tips on this forum.




I'm glad you liked it !!
I often sear after SV, but when I'm gonna slice it real thin & it's only for Me & the Mrs, I sometimes don't bother searing.

Bear


----------



## patinlouisiana

Bearcarver, did you sear it? If so when?
The EOR I just cooked in my MES I seared with my searsall before cooking. Fairly nice crust.


----------



## Bearcarver

patinlouisiana said:


> Bearcarver, did you sear it? If so when?
> The EOR I just cooked in my MES I seared with my searsall before cooking. Fairly nice crust.




Like I said earlier, I sometimes sear it after SV, but when I'm gonna slice it thin, and it's just for Me & the Mrs, I don't bother to sear it at all. Searing is mainly to make it look pretty (Plus a very minimal amount of flavor added), and we don't care what it looks like to us. When it's sliced thin you can't see any difference on an 1/8" edge, as far as color goes.

Bear


----------



## cooperman

Bear,
Can you explain your recipe for smoking the eye roast?
Thanks


----------



## Bearcarver

cooperman said:


> Bear,
> Can you explain your recipe for smoking the eye roast?
> Thanks




I'll do better than that.
Here's my Step by Step:
*Beef Lunchmeat from Eye Round*

Bear


----------



## cooperman

Thanks Bear, I will be trying your recipe.


----------



## SGMan

Hoooooly smokes, 

Just did my eye round in the SV for the 21hour method today to make French Dip sandwiches.  

Lets just say that many a mommas were slapped as to how good these were!


----------



## Bearcarver

SGMan said:


> Hoooooly smokes,
> 
> Just did my eye round in the SV for the 21hour method today to make French Dip sandwiches.
> 
> Lets just say that many a mommas were slapped as to how good these were!




Thanks SGMan!!
Glad You're enjoying it !!

Bear


----------



## sandyut

I love the SV EOR!  Great cook and killer deal!  I need to watch the weekly adds better for sure.


----------



## Bearcarver

sandyut said:


> I love the SV EOR!  Great cook and killer deal!  I need to watch the weekly adds better for sure.




I've been watching for weeks, and Eye Rounds & Chuck Roasts haven't gotten below $5.99 for months!!!

Bear


----------



## Hawging It

Bearcarver said:


> *Beef Eye Round  (Finally!!)*
> 
> 
> Finally, after months of watching for Eye Round on Sale, “Weis” Market had it marked down from $5.99 to $2.98.
> So we got 3 Eye Rounds, about 18 pounds of it.
> I Trim-cleaned them all up, and got them ready for my Sous Vide Supreme. Then I put two of them in the freezer, and one in my SV.
> 
> I used my proven time & temp again (132° for 21 hours), and it was Perfect.
> 
> We had one meal of Roast Beef, Mashed Taters, and Green Beans, with Gravy for the RB & Taters.
> 
> Then I had a nice slice of Roast Beef with my Eggs the next morning, heated up in a Pan with the Eggs.
> 
> I sliced the rest up for Hot Roast Beef Sammies with Gravy, but that will have to wait for the next post, because this one is already long enough.
> 
> 
> Thanks For Stopping By,
> 
> Bear
> 
> Three nice Beef Eye Rounds, about 6 pounds each:
> View attachment 376436
> 
> 
> Best price we've had around here in a long time!!  $2.98
> View attachment 376437
> 
> 
> After trimming most of the Fat & Silver off:
> View attachment 376438
> 
> 
> Fresh out of Sous Vide Supreme, along with two of my SS Balls for weight:
> View attachment 376439
> 
> 
> Bear's Supper:
> View attachment 376440
> 
> 
> The rest of the First Eye Round sliced for future Sammies:
> View attachment 376441
> 
> 
> Heating a slice up with my "Next Day Eggs":
> View attachment 376442
> 
> 
> Breakfast for The Bear:
> View attachment 376443
> 
> 
> *FINI*​


Truly awesome!


----------



## Bearcarver

Hawging It said:


> Truly awesome!




Thank You Hawging It !!!
Now if I could only find Eye Round or Chuck Roast for under $6.

Bear


----------



## floridasteve

Did you make the gravy from the juices from the bag?


----------



## Bearcarver

floridasteve said:


> Did you make the gravy from the juices from the bag?



We use McCormick's Brown Gravy Mix, but we use the juices from the bag where it calls for water.

Bear


----------



## floridasteve

Bearcarver said:


> We use McCormick's Brown Gravy Mix, but we use the juices from the bag where it calls for water.
> 
> Bear


Thanks !


----------

